# ただ一人だけ



## JapanForever

Hi there, 
I would like some help about this sentence.

ただ一人だけ、 自分への視線が怒りであったことを彼は再度記憶し以前よりも鮮明に描いてみせる.

So I would some help about two things: what does ただ一人だけ mean and when can we use it? Then I would like to know if  描いてみせる is a entire word or two separate words.
For the context, that's about a father and a son who are talking, then the father finds his son too arrogant and tells him to stop, beginning to be a bit angry to him. (That's from the son's point of view)
Thanks for the answers


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I don't understand your English explanation.
Provide us with the previous four lines IN JAPANESE, which is the shortest way to get the correct answer.


----------



## JapanForever

Well right before the father told him
"よせ. _見せない"_
The son is trying to prove he is right (the topic is his abilities to do something but the father repeats 
"よせ"
And he began to sound angry.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

JapanForever said:


> Well right before the father told him
> "よせ. _見せない"_
> The son is trying to prove he is right (the topic is his abilities to do something but the father repeats
> "よせ"
> And he began to sound angry.




(Sigh)
(Shrugged)

I don't want to read your English explanation of the context which brings about more confusion.
I need original Japanese context.

Isn't this from a written material?
Is this a video or something?

Probably I should not respond any more.
Maybe somebody else can solve the problem for you.
Good luck!


----------



## JapanForever

So it is a video game (visual novel)
I found the sentence around this.
There is the dialogue between the son and the father
(son)
明らかに、私は人ではないのですから
(father)
よせ. _見せ物ではない
(son)
いまさら事実を知ったところで、変わるものがありますか？  
(father)
__よせ !
Then we come back in the narrative part. (from the son's point of view)
_ただ一人だけ、 自分への視線が怒りであったことを彼は再度記憶し以前よりも鮮明に描いてみせる.
次に, 彼は選り分けるように細かにわけ、前のものより鮮明に記憶する
Is it clearer?


----------



## Vaan

ただ一人だけ means 'just a single person'. You need to infer who is that person from the context. (One of the audience, etc.　 It can be 'I' also.)


描いてみせる is 描く＋て+みせる

Here, みせる means doing some act for the purpose of showing the act itself.
e.g.
「その三連符(triplet)は，こう弾くんだ。」
そう言って，彼はピアノを*弾いてみせた*。


----------



## JapanForever

So the sentence is like 
He recalled that he was just the single person who made him the eyes of anger once...
don't know if that is good.


----------



## Vaan

JapanForever said:


> So the sentence is like
> He recalled that he was just the single person who made him the eyes of anger once...
> don't know if that is good.



Hmm, it might be very difficult to translate _literally _this sentence into other languages:

ただ一人（だけ）、 自分に向けられた視線が怒りであった.

Its meaning is obvious, though.
'There was one exceptional person.  His/her attention (among others) paid to me was anger.'
Here, ただ一人だけ qualifies the whole 自分に向けられた視線が怒りであった, and I don't know how to translate this into English literally.


----------



## JapanForever

Hmmm I began to see. ただ一人だけ shows the subject there. But what about the other half of the sentence? Is it the same subject who did it?


----------



## Ranja

Hello, JapanForever.
You're not very good at asking questions.



JapanForever said:


> So it is a video game (visual novel)
> I found the sentence around this.
> There is the dialogue between the son and the father
> (son)
> 明らかに、私は人ではないのですから
> (father)
> よせ. _見せ物ではない
> (son)
> いまさら事実を知ったところで、変わるものがありますか？
> (father)
> __よせ !
> Then we come back in the narrative part. (from the son's point of view)
> _



The father was trying to stop his son, but from doing WHAT?
And after the final よせ!, what happened? The son _did _something despite his father's order, or didn't?

It seems that the son was going to show something to someone.
Were there someone else there besides the father and the son?


----------



## Vaan

JapanForever said:


> Hmmm I began to see. ただ一人だけ shows the subject there.



The subject of what?  The subject of my sample sentence is 視線, and 向けられた is the passive form of the verb, and more than one person might have given 怒りの視線 to 自分.  
Therefore, ただ一人だけ is by no means the subject.


----------

